# New truck



## hedrickplumbing (Dec 1, 2013)

Pick up new ram promaster tomorrow shelving roof rack and floor should be in it and ready to go


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

hedrickplumbing said:


> Pick up new ram promaster tomorrow shelving roof rack and floor should be in it and ready to go


pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## hedrickplumbing (Dec 1, 2013)

Not yet pick up tomorrow will put up pics when I get it home


----------

